# Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Professional-PC GTX970-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 970 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Professional-PC GTX970-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 970 [Anzeige]*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben einen neuen Komplett-PC konfiguriert, der zum Arbeiten und Spielen gleichermaßen gut geeignet ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Professional-PC GTX970-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 970 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Rayken (9. Januar 2015)

Ist die verbaute Zotac Geforce GTX 970 OC im 3D Betrieb so laut gegenüber der verbauten Geforce GTX 970 beim PCGH Enthusiast PC?
0,7 Sone mehr ist schon recht viel oder dreht dann der CPU Lüfter auch stark mit? 

Ansonsten sehe ich da keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden PC´s
außer den 16GB und nem anderen Mainboard...


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es schade dass es bei der Case Auswahl nur die eine Möglichkeit gibt.
Wie wäre es mal mit einem zweiten oder dritten PCGH Case?


----------



## 6etrekt (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community ich vor mir in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen pc zuzulegen.
Nun kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und traue mir nicht das Teil alleine zusammen zuschrauben uns zu konfigurieren.
Da dachte ich mir das dieser hier vielleicht das richtige für mich ist.
Ich habe ihn mal aus Interesse bei alternate exakt nachgebaut und kam dabei auf einen günstigeren Preis. 
Also meine frage habe ich einfach nur etwas 
Übersehen oder kommt durch irgendwelche anderen Sachen der mehr preis zustande zb irgendwelche Stress Tests oder der gleichen 
 Lg und danke schon mal im vor raus


----------



## Chronik (13. Januar 2015)

Hat einer eine Ahnung, wie lange Alternate (ohne Garantieverlängerung) Garantie auf dieses System und andere gibt?


----------



## Echo321 (15. Januar 2015)

6etrekt schrieb:


> ....traue mir nicht das Teil alleine zusammen zuschrauben uns zu konfigurieren.



Genau deswegen kostet ein Komplett-PC mehr. Der Zusammenbau, Funktionstests und eine Garantie auf das komplette System ( nicht nur pro Einzelkomponente) kosten Geld und müssen irgendwie bezahlt werden.


----------



## Aliraza183 (12. März 2015)

Natürlich ärgert uns die unklare Situation sehr und wir hoffen, dass da auch für Alternate-Kunden bald Klarheit herrscht.???


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade dass es bei der Case Auswahl nur die eine Möglichkeit gibt.
> Wie wäre es mal mit einem zweiten oder dritten PCGH Case?



Das stimmt. Würde es auch sehr begrüßen, daß mal andere Gehäuse Modelle angeboten werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

Auch wenn es nur ein Gehäuse ist aber immer diese Kohleöfen wird langsam langweilig. Ich kaufe generell keinen PC wo am Gehäuse eine Tür dran ist, lieber lasse ich einen Amboss auf meinen Fuß fallen


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

Eine PCGH Version vom Phanteks Enthoo Pro wäre doch mal was.


----------



## bootzeit (15. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine PCGH Version vom Phanteks Enthoo Pro wäre doch mal was.



Naaaja.....wem es gefällt . Genau das ist das Problem, man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen. Ergo selbst bauen oder nehmen was einem vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## obibenkenobi80 (16. März 2015)

Der Phanteks Enthoo Pro gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Naaaja.....wem es gefällt . Genau das ist das Problem, man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen. Ergo selbst bauen oder nehmen was einem vorgesetzt wird.



Oder PCGH lässt mal selbst ein Case anfertigen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine PCGH Version vom Phanteks Enthoo Pro wäre doch mal was.


Gedämmt dann oder wie? Oder ein Power Button der in einer anderen Farbe leuchtet? Oder mit brauchbaren Lüftern?


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. August 2015)

Ist das der professional PC mit gleich 2 Speicherpartitionen?
Aus technischer Sicht, ist der PC als "professional" Version eigentlich ein ziemlicher Hohn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2015)

Gibt es für die PCGH Rechner die Option der Aufrüstung bei Alternate? Für die Gruppe der Käufer, die sich nicht selber zum Zusammenbau hinsetzten wollen oder können wäre es eine schöne Idee, den alten PCGH-Rechner aller paar Jahre einer Aufrüstung zu unterziehen. Grafikkarten kann noch jetzt rein und rausbauen, aber wenn man z.B. nach vier Jahren ein neues Mainboard und eine neue CPU möchte, dann wäre es total praktisch, den alten Rechner einzuschicken, die alten Teile in Zahlung geben zu können und den aufgefrischten Rechner nach ein paar Tagen wieder zu bekommen.

So ein Service von Euch und Alternate wäre konkurrenzlos gut und sinnvoll.


----------



## Fawkes (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ja schon des Öfteren auf die Notwendigkeit der Korrekturlesung bei euch hingewiesen, was bis heute leider nicht wirklich umgesetzt wird. 

Im Artikel steht noch das R4-Gehäuse, obwohl die PCs ja im R5 kommen. Und bei dem günstigsten PC habt ihr seid einer gefühlten Ewigkeit oben die GTX 960 drin stehen und ganz unten dann die GTX 970. Entscheidet euch!


----------



## wagga (4. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell noch nicht, können Sie ja mal an Alternate weiter geben.
Das würde vorallem Einsteiger viel bringen.
Ich denke aber das man dann mit Mehrkosten von 100-200 Euro rechnen müsste.
Dies berücksichtigen.


----------

